# Mastercraft jointer?



## markswoodcraft (Aug 5, 2012)

This post is for those woodworkers in the great white north
A while ago i decided i couldn't live w/o a nice jointer and ive been looking for a while
at canadian tire theres a sale on right now on the mastercraft 6 1/8 bench top jointer
it was 300 now 150
does anybody have any experience with them and if so are they any good?
I know mastercraft isnt the best brand in the world

Thanks for looking,
Mark


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I don't think I would go for a Mastercraft jointer unless money was really tight. I guess it depends on what you need it to do. Carpentry level stuff and light cuts are likely OK but I wouldn't want to work one too hard or use it where a real quality job is needed. Also, their jointer likely has a fairly short bed, meaning that it is only good for fairly short boards. Better than nothing, but there are lots of better jointers that aren't very expensive these days, like small Deltas, General International etc.

Hey, maybe one of us should tell our foreign friends here on LJs why the heck you'd even look for a jointer at what appears to be a tire store !


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

Canadian Tire sells just about anything. As far as the Mastercraft brand of power tools, I think I would pass on them. Not great quality. I have heard that the Mastercraft Maximum cordless drill is decent, and their screwdrivers/wrenches/sockets are as good as any. I own a mastercraft miter saw. I will be replacing it, OK for construction, but not a fine tool.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I agree with *JimDaddyO*. Some Canadian Tire stuff is amazing value, but most of there woodworking tools are lower end Chinese stuff. With Bosch, Makita and all the others using China as a factory, and outputting a better grade of tool, still at really low prices, it makes sense to go with them instead. I don't think many younger woodworkers out there realize just how ridiculously cheap these tools are today compared to a few decades ago. For example, my first jointer, bought in 1978, was a $600 machine from Sears. I bought my first carbide-tipped 10" saw blades about then for something like $75+ each. In today's money that's a lot of coin !


----------

